# fat strippers??



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

hay guys,

can any one give me any advice on a good fat stripper. i have been offered winstrol, but i have been told they are beeter things out there than winstrol.

any one no of any good fat strippers that will get rid of this horrible belly fat iv got :cursing:


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA i clicked on this thread with no idea you where talking about aas

got the total wrong impression from the title


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

so did I... and yes, i did know a couple of fat strippers....


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Any way mate you know what im gona say Its all down to diet but a good eca stack will help iv just started on ephedrine and already iv lost alot of water and looking alot more ripped


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Like has been said, all down to diet but ephedrine is what I have been using and seems to do the work!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

oliver Roberts said:


> hay guys,
> 
> *any one no of any good fat strippers that will get rid of this horrible belly fat iv got * :cursing:


A piece of cardio equiptment, intense training and a sound diet is probably the best fat stripper I know of


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I heard cardio works....but I'd be the last person to listen to some advice from! :laugh:


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

winny is not a fat stripper, it wont effect your bf % at all

it is a great bit of gear though, i love winny. Its just not for this job

etherdrin or clen are the 2 biggys and t3


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

d4ead said:


> winny is not a fat stripper, it wont effect your bf % at all
> 
> it is a great bit of gear though, i love winny. Its just not for this job
> 
> etherdrin or clen are the 2 biggys and t3


amen brother :thumbup1:

Its a misconception that winnie burns fat, i think it comes from the fact a lot of people using it when cutting, but this is for its ability to keep you anabolic as with other gear, but without the side effect of water retention. some people also talk about a muscle hardening appearance dont know the science of this though, anyone feel free to explain??

Id say cardio, diet (look into carb cycling) are the two biggest factors in dropping (and keeping off) bodyfat. ive used clen and ECA when preping for a contest and found clen especially effective. Green Tea capsules are good and CLA should be taken as a base product when doing any bodyfat cut


----------



## dbobzt (Apr 22, 2008)

Fat Burn: Diet-keep clean-good low GI Carbs, high protein diet, low fats-maybe keep omega-3 in there......

low sugar and low salt!

Hit that level of 'caloric defecit' i.e ensure that you burn off more than you take in per day......you will lose fat then......

Cardio: some people are 'pro' HIIT cardio and some prefer steady 60% max heart rate cardio for 45 mins EOD or each morning or even twice a day........basic principle is keep the same until you stop seeing gains and then step up cardio again.........this is all on op of your weight regime!

Supps: I personally think Clen is best out of ECA or herbal fat burners.

Conclusion: you basically need to address all the issues in your whole 'program' as a sh*t diet with clen will just negate the benefits of the clen and u'll just be staying in the same place......

Really it depends on what BF% you are now and what your goal is in terms of determining the extent to which you are prepared to go to in terms of achieving this and how long you have to actually achieve this goal....

Good luck buddy!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I think Cardio is sh1t unless doing for fitness purposes

The way BBders do cardio does not offer much in terms of cardiovascular improvement IMO

Lift bigger weights


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

However I suppose if your bored sh1tless you could do some of that very low impact rubbish on non training days to increase metabolic rate slightly

You would prob burn more calories sitting on your ar5e in a sauna tho


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

The only thing that's gonna strip fat off is DNP. Everything else will just increase your calorie expenditure slightly, allowing the fat to come off more easily. Things like clen, eph, t3 etc, none of which are steroids. No steroids will do what you're asking.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

jw007 said:


> I think Cardio is sh1t unless doing for fitness purposes
> 
> The way BBders do cardio does not offer much in terms of cardiovascular improvement IMO
> 
> Lift bigger weights


amen to that.

i can get fat/get abs by manipulating my diet.

it involves a lot less work than using a running machine


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Tren will help to a certain point..

not recommending it - but answering the question LOL


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> Tren will help to a certain point..
> 
> not recommending it - but answering the question LOL


Oh yeah forgot about tren


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Just how effective is a high dose of Tren at stripping fat. Surely it can strip fat if you are in a calorie surplus, or is it really that potent a compund?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Just how effective is a high dose of Tren at stripping fat. Surely it can strip fat if you are in a calorie surplus, or is it really that potent a compund?


Hopefully Mick or Mars can field your question mate, cos they know a fair bit about it, but it's meant to do amazing things to your body composition and yes even burn fat when following a high cal diet apparently. Sounds like the shizzle!


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Just how effective is a high dose of Tren at stripping fat. Surely it can strip fat if you are in a calorie surplus, or is it really that potent a compund?


With a clean diet I find you can make lean gains in muscle mass whilst dropping BF.


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

I don't know if there rules against posting links to other forums but there is a product reviewed on MT about Cloprostenol Sodium, better known as PGCL, which looks like the Ting Tong Maccadangdang of Fat Strippers.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

what was that stuff mention in another post that was a mix of clen and something else you inject directly into the fat you want to lose???


----------



## marts_uk (May 9, 2007)

id stay away from the likes of ephedrine, clen, t5's, although ive never used any of them, from reading around on the internet it seems that once you come off your just going to back to how you was before. Whats wrong with making extra effort on the treadmil, lazy [email protected] lol


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

cheers guys for the advice. sorry should of said in the title i ment aas. but i fink im going to have to improve some more cardio, the body fat is my biggest let down.

i have always struggled to lose the dam stuff.

but i currently am running this diet what do you lot fink of this:

0730 - oats/fruit/protein powder(40- 50g)

1030 - WM/Basmati rice/chicken/greens 150g chicken/ 50-60g of rice

1330 - WM pitta/chicken or beef/greens

1630 - banana and whey

1700 - Train (bcaa's during)

1800 - PWO shake (carbs/protein)

1900 - salmon/veg (potatoes or rice optional)

2130 - cottage cheese and Peanut butter or 6 eggs(2yolks)

could this diet be improved, but i am also looking to gain muscle, well am trying hard


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

mick_the_brick said:


> With a clean diet I find you can make lean gains in muscle mass whilst dropping BF.


Ditto. Low dose T3 (25mcg) seems to help also


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

Marts, I disagree.

If a chubby/fat person can handle 30 mins working out before he's dead on his feet.

Then if they use eph/t5/clen etc to kick start them, they lose 25lbs, surely that 25lbs loss will increase their ability to work out and get them on their way ?

I'm not saying its ideal, but a kickstart can be required. Obviously if your just cranking the gear and not sorting your diet or working out more, you will just return but hopefully people use it as a stepping stone.


----------

